# Souix chief raise a ring



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Any of you ever use this product? How would you mate the new flange with the old one? I typically use silicone between each layer and screws to hold it all down to the floor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That or, wax depending on how the flange cleans up...


----------



## bluewater (Jul 14, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Any of you ever use this product? How would you mate the new flange with the old one? I typically use silicone between each layer and screws to hold it all down to the floor.


Yup I use silicone


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Putty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If I put a spacer flange on top of a low closet flange, I use wax seals in between.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

bluewater said:


> Yup I use silicone





easttexasplumb said:


> Putty


and here we go again :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Rtv


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I mix putty and silicone. Then it pleases everyone.

Not really. I use Silicone.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I mix putty and silicone. Then it pleases everyone.
> 
> Not really. I use Silicone.


 
I take all the o-rings out of the Sharkbites I pull out and braid them into rope. I then use this rope to seal up closet flange risers, shower drains and all flanged fittings. 





Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I use Rectorseal #5 applied with a 3/4 square notch trowel........


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I use my torch with an A-14 tip and solder them together.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i use mighty putty and cut nails


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I use my torch with an A-14 tip and solder them together.


nah, a A-14 tip is way too big IMO


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Airgap said:


> I use Rectorseal #5 applied with a 3/4 square notch trowel........


Are you serious? :blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PeckPlumbing said:


> Are you serious? :blink:


Sometimes...Not in that case. I do like my rectorseal though....


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Take roofing tar, liguid nails, and hydraulic cement (equal parts) heat them up in your ladle to about 400 f. Once liquified, pour between spacers, immediately pressing appropriate amount of spacers (about 4-6" above finished floor) together. Allow 72 hr's of cure time between spacers. The customer will always understand and just use the neighbors toilet in the mean time. 

Never a problem with this method.


----------

